# The Definitive Guide to Tipping at Any Restaurant in America



## sargentodiaz (Dec 5, 2018)

​  *My parents always tipped our servers and I remember how important they were when my mom worked at the Brown Derby Restaurant.*
​ 



​  *So, it caught me off guard when I went to France and discovered they included the tip in the tab. Leaving a tip was **actuallt** considered snobbish and even insulting.*
​  *So, just to give us a **guidline**, here are some supposed rules for tipping:*
​  _Sit-down restaurants: 20 __percent__ — always. _ 
​  _If you go big on wines: You don’t need to tip 20 __percent__ on whale bottles._​  _Gratuity-included restaurants: Don’t tip — really! _ ​  _Food trucks: Add a buck or two. _ ​  _Bars: Dollar per drink at dives, 20 __percent__ at cocktail bars. _ 
​  _Bakeries and coffee shops: Add a buck or two. _ 
​  _Fast-casual counter service: 20 __percent_​  _Delivery: $5 minimum_​  *I don’t know who this author is but I think she’s full of it. Top at a MacDonald’s? You gotta be kidding me.*​  *And, first and foremost, a gratuity is to show **ones appreciation for good service. I never hesitate a second to stiff a server who should be shoveling** manure instead of bringing food to my table.*​  *Explanations* @ https://www.eater.com/2018/11/28/18112819/tipping-in-america-guide-restaurants-how-much​ ​


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 5, 2018)

I tip according to the service I receive, period.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 5, 2018)

When I was visiting the US, I was advised that around 10% was normal. 

One night in a restaurant in Amsterdam, I heard an America lady ask the waiter how much it was normal to tip.  He replied, "This is not America , however if you wish to express your thanks, we will be pleased to receive a small gratuity".  We always used to round up our bills in the restaurants that we frequented.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2018)

I tip 20% most of the time. As the service goes down, so does the tip. My barber $3-5. Pizza guy, $3.


----------



## jujube (Dec 5, 2018)

Down in the most "touristy" area in Orlando (International Drive), some of the restaurants started adding an automatic 18% gratuity to the bill because European tourists weren't leaving tips.  This was a win-win situation for the restaurants as a lot of tourists didn't realize the tip was already on the bill and tipped again.  I sincerely doubt anybody at the restaurant pointed that out to them.

I'm a standard tipper for standard service and a good tipper on good service.

But I don't understand why tipping is based on the amount of the bill.  For instance, if I'm dining with a friend and I order a $4 bowl of chicken noodle soup and my friend orders a $15 bowl of lobster bisque and the waiter brings both at the same time, with the same service.  Technically, based on a 20% tip, I only owe him an 80 cent tip while my friend owes a $3 tip.  Why?  It took exactly the same effort to bring each of us our bowls of soup, glasses of water and the bill.  I'm not a cheapskate, I'd give him at least $2 but still...…….


----------



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2018)

I tip more to a server  who checks  with me a couple of times  while  I'm eating.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2018)

No need to tip in the UK, because our waiting staff get a proper wage of at least minimum if not more. Tipping is optional, and most people do it, maybe leave a £1 if it's a cafe or maybe 5 or 10% of the bill in a restaurant...often more, but there's absolutely no need to tip, and it's not expected. Here in the Uk waiting staff don't turn tables, you can sit all day with a coffee  in a cafe or all evening at a restaurant without being hassled to finish up and leave because the waiting staff need to earn as much as possible from tipping! It's the same throughout Europe...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2018)

I found it hard to get used to not tipping in Australia. Here in my city, tipping is generally between 15% - 20%, depending on the restaurant.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2018)

I wonder in America how courteous the service would be if tipping was nonexistent. It is bad enough with tipping.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 12, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> I tip according to the service I receive, period.



Me too!


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 12, 2018)

First of all, tips are usually shared, especially at mid-priced and high-end restaurants. The busboys and host/hostess get a share. Some waitstaff share with the kitchen staff. *AND *the IRS assumes you have tipped, and assesses income tax at a rate from 8-15% depending on overall income.

Tipping in the US is voluntary. Unless you are in a county that has mandated an average minimum wage for all workers, in many areas there are waitstaff making about $2.50/hr., who are dependent upon tips.

My mother was a waitress, as a divorced mom with only a HS education and no business skills. My spouse worked as a waiter while he went through the local hotel and restaurant management program. 

As an individual you are certainly free not to tip, or tip poorly. But speaking *only* for myself, I personally think that waitstaff work harder for their tips than I ever did at my sit-down white-collar job. I tip, and I do so generously.

YMMV.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 13, 2018)

I usuallly give a generous tip but I don't leave a percentage.The staff at a cheap cafe work just as hard as those at a fancy high priced restaurant. A $10 meal or a $50 meal....same service = same tip.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2018)

I usually leave a decent tip, unless service is bad or server is rude.

However...imo tipping has gotten _way_ out of hand.

Nobody is denying that servers work hard.  But I don't understand why customers/patrons should subsidize cheapskate employers.  Any employer paying $2.50/hr is a cheapskate - and because tipping is the norm in the US, in a way, people who tip are part of the problem.  Why? Because we/they are enabling the cheapskate employers.

And tip jars?  Pfftt.   I know of many people who are overworked and underpaid and they don't carry around a tip jar.

I've seen restaurants that have a sign: "No tipping. We pay our employees a decent wage."


----------



## StarSong (Dec 13, 2018)

Lethe200 said:


> First of all, tips are usually shared, especially at mid-priced and high-end restaurants. The busboys and host/hostess get a share. Some waitstaff share with the kitchen staff. *AND *the IRS assumes you have tipped, and assesses income tax at a rate from 8-15% depending on overall income.
> 
> Tipping in the US is voluntary. Unless you are in a county that has mandated an average minimum wage for all workers, in many areas there are waitstaff making about $2.50/hr., who are dependent upon tips.
> 
> ...



My mother waitressed in Manhattan, NY, during WWII and after.  Until her dying day she could bring to mind who tipped generously and who stiffed her.  We kids learned early that if we had $5 to spend on a meal, we needed to choose something on the menu that cost no more than $4 because a tip is part of the cost of the meal.  

If I could count how many times I've stiffed or undertipped (less than 15%) in this lifetime, I could do so on one hand and still have fingers left over.  

Waitstaff have physically demanding jobs, generally can't get full time hours, and as Letthe said, they often share tips with bus and kitchen staff.  

I err on the side of generosity, particularly when in contact with minimum wage employees who are doing their best to keep themselves afloat.  Rarely do I tip less than 20%, more if the food is inexpensive. 

Many years ago our business had a banner year and I was pretty flush.  We went to see a play in Hollywood and there was a 60-ish ladies room attendant.  During intermission while waiting for an open toilet I observed numerous well-dressed women take the paper towels the attendant offered with barely a thanks.  When it was my turn to receive a towel I handed her a folded tip.  She smiled and thanked me.  I often wondered what she thought when she opened that bill and saw Benjamin Franklin's face.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 13, 2018)

_*"Ya got me all misty-eyed."
Lt. Col. Frank Slade (Al Pacino) in Scent of a Woman 1992

*_My mother and grandmother cleaned houses and offices during WWII, Korean War, and even the Vietnam War. There was a period of time when my dad, an educated man, mopped & waxed floors in office buildings for very little money. The father of one of my best friends graduated from Tufts University but for a long time had to shine shoes.  Think they got tips? Uh, no.

The point is that if the workers in restaurants/eateries is being "stiffed" it's NOT by the customers/patrons - the "stiffing" is being done by their EMPLOYER. I don't see why that's so hard to understand. Oh wait, it isn't.

If some people have so much extra money and want to subsidize cheapskate owners/employers they certainly have the right to do that but they should think about spreading the wealth; i.e., toss money around to various workers who are underpaid.  There are lots of them - they don't all work in restaurants. I could even give you some names.

Hey - Frank Sinatra used to toss $100 bills at cocktail waitresses.  Maybe you generous tippers should follow his example. Go for it!


----------



## sargentodiaz (Dec 14, 2018)

There have been times when I stiffed a server but slipped a Fiver to the porter who really took care of us.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2018)

At restaurants, generally 15 to 20% 
Delivery truck drivers usually $15 to $20 
When I went to hairdressers I usually tipped anywhere from $5 to $10
We never use taxi services and we also don’t usually tip when we stay at a hotel. I’m not sure why? 
Perhaps it’s because I’ve never done that type of labour but did waitressing to get me through school and it was, by far, the best money I ever made. 

I believe I’m a very grateful person and like to show it


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> My mother waitressed in Manhattan, NY, during WWII and after.  Until her dying day she could bring to mind who tipped generously and who stiffed her.  We kids learned early that if we had $5 to spend on a meal, we needed to choose something on the menu that cost no more than $4 because a tip is part of the cost of the meal.
> 
> If I could count how many times I've stiffed or undertipped (less than 15%) in this lifetime, I could do so on one hand and still have fingers left over.
> 
> ...


I like your style Starsong. You’ve got class. 

*********
Yes employers SHOULD pay their workers more but unfortunately in certain areas of employment they DON’T and for those who CARE about equality for all, we tip!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 14, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> _*"Ya got me all misty-eyed."
> Lt. Col. Frank Slade (Al Pacino) in Scent of a Woman 1992
> 
> *_My mother and grandmother cleaned houses and offices during WWII, Korean War, and even the Vietnam War. There was a period of time when my dad, an educated man, mopped & waxed floors in office buildings for very little money. The father of one of my best friends graduated from Tufts University but for a long time had to shine shoes.  Think they got tips? Uh, no.
> ...



I’m not sure how you can take a act of generosity and turn it into such a condescending criticism. 
You have just divided generous individuals who care about others into egotistical wealthy snobs with nothing better to do with their money!

Sometimes I wish you’d leave your brash insulting attitude at the front door


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank you for your kind words, Keesha.  

AC, I don't know if you're aware of it but Frank Sinatra was reputedly a very generous man, both privately and publicly.  Los Angeles and NY are filled with stories about his support of charities and generosity toward people he came across who were in need.  

Frank was no saint, but was certainly an extremely loyal friend, openly refusing to patronize hotels or other venues that denied service to Sammy Davis, Jr., fellow Rat Pack member and one of his besties.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I’m not sure how you can take a act of generosity and turn it into such a condescending criticism.
> You have just divided generous individuals who care about others into egotistical wealthy snobs with nothing better to do with their money!
> 
> Sometimes I wish you’d leave your brash insulting attitude at the front door



Maybe you should learn that not everyone has to agree with you all the time. Also consolidate your comments instead of trying to increase your post count.

Learn to use ignore feature - it works quite well. Better than personal attacks.

I stand by what I said about tipping. If you disagree so be it.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Keesha.
> 
> AC, I don't know if you're aware of it but Frank Sinatra was reputedly a very generous man, both privately and publicly.  Los Angeles and NY are filled with stories about his support of charities and generosity toward people he came across who were in need.
> 
> Frank was no saint, but was certainly an extremely loyal friend, openly refusing to patronize hotels or other venues that denied service to Sammy Davis, Jr., fellow Rat Pack member and one of his besties.



I know all about Frank Sinatra. No need to try to educate me about him.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 14, 2018)

Sorry, AC.  Didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 14, 2018)

Two of the many wise things I learned from my father:  Always tip your barber, and always over-tip for breakfast.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 14, 2018)

btw - It's been many years but I remember the women who used to stand in some restrooms and hand you a towel to dry your hands.  Glad they're gone; a pointless job and they were treated in a very condescening manner or just ignored.

I recall seeing one of those "attendants" in the movie _Valley of the Dolls c. 1967_.  She helped Susan Hayward after Patty Duke threw her wig into the toilet. :laugh:

I prefer privacy when I use the bathroom, and I don't need someone hanging around waiting to hand me a paper towel and expecting a tip.  Besides, who knows where _their_ hands have been? Creepy.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 14, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Sorry, AC.  Didn't mean to offend.



I've always been a HUGE Frank Sinatra fan.  Of course, you have no way of knowing that.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 15, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Maybe you should learn that not everyone has to agree with you all the time. Also consolidate your comments instead of trying to increase your post count.
> 
> Learn to use ignore feature - it works quite well. Better than personal attacks.
> 
> I stand by what I said about tipping. If you disagree so be it.


Ummm no thanks. I stand by what I said also.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 15, 2018)

Another SF discussion about tipping:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/16770-Tipping-the-great-debate?highlight=tipping+debate

I thought the comments about celebrity tippers were interesting.

btw OP I agree w/you about 20% tip at McDonald's...*no way*.  I've never known of anyone to tip fast food workers.  However, when the coin change machine spits out change, sometimes people leave it or say "let someone else use it" meaning if someone is short a few cents they can have my change. Fine; I've done that myself.  But the cashier puts the money aside for another customer to use if they want to. That's very different than tipping.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 16, 2018)

I agree that since fastfood places pay at least minimum wage there's no need to tip.  Same with coffee baristas.    

My  mother (born in 1922) often  lamented the loss of service people including restroom attendants,  elevator operators, movie theater attendants, department store floor  employees, and gas  station attendants.  She believed there were many people in this  country who were extremely low-skilled due to low IQ, being  recent immigrants, messing up their brains with drugs or alcohol, not  prioritizing an education when they were young, or something else.   

Her reasoning was that if we  all paid 1% more for rent, gasoline, clothing, theater  or restaurant costs, many otherwise unemployable folks could have  honest work.  Better to give someone a way to pay their bills and  perhaps climb the ladder to better jobs than to discourage them with the  belief that there is no need for their skills in our society.     

I  think she had something there.  On the other hand, she also bemoaned  women turning away from girdles (too much "jiggling" for her taste ) so  she and I hardly saw eye-to-eye about what was good about the good old  days.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 16, 2018)

I don’t tip at fast food restaurants either. 
It’s not the same type of service you’d expect at a restaurant.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2018)

Sign in a restaurant:

"Thank you for helping to pay our employees by tipping.

Otherwise, you couldn't afford to eat here.
  The Mgmt. "


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> At restaurants, generally 15 to 20%
> Delivery truck drivers usually $15 to $20
> When I went to hairdressers I usually tipped anywhere from $5 to $10
> We never use taxi services and we also don’t usually tip when we stay at a hotel. I’m not sure why?
> ...



i recently went on a weekend trip with one of my daughters who spends about two weeks a month on the road for business.    She tips the housekeeping staff a couple of bucks a day.   She is currently into ‘being green’ in hotels, meaning no housekeeping (short says, two days or so), then she tips at the end of her stay for whoever has to clean her room.    The reason, when in college, she had to train in a hotel and learned just how shitty and thankless a housekeepers job is.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 26, 2018)

I generally don't tip if I pay before I eat. There is a sandwich shop chain where you place your own order by checking boxes on the bag, then you pay, then you wait until your name is called and you pick up your sandwich. And they have a tip jar. Um, I don't think so. I think tips should be earned. I thought the whole point was to encourage good service.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 26, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Sign in a restaurant:
> 
> "Thank you for helping to pay our employees by tipping.
> 
> ...



I'd find the cheapskate owner, tell him/her I have no desire to eat there, and that it's their responsibility to pay employees a fair wage. Then I'd walk out and also discourage friends and relatives from eating at that restaurant.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 26, 2018)

CarolfromTX, I think you thought right.:dito:


----------

